# FSBO - 5 Properties Available- With Owner Financing



## FrankD (Dec 25, 2016)

While looking for the farm I need, I purchased a few select smaller properties that offered exceptional value, great locations (seclusion yet close to city infrastructure), limited but friendly local government, assigned 911 street addresses, views, and abundant opportunities. 

Every one had about $10,000 worth of improvements (water, septic or sewer, electric) already completed because each previously had mobile homes on them, which meant the mortgage company also highly valued each property. 

I plan to list these through real estate agents come spring, which will most likely double the estimated values I have listed here.

Here are 5 of what I own, priced at my estimated values based on comp prices & tax appraisals. I would be willing to consider owner finance at very reasonable terms if it would help someone on the forum. 

If any of these interests you, drop me an email (dagroup at hotmail dot com) and I'll send you over a copy of the DD pre-purchase package I compiled to make my decisions.


*Kentucky*; 

GPS: *37.0797811,-83.7718925*, 1.13 acres, on main highway, nice lot w/ multiple entrance choices, has a small easement @ one edge for a land locked neighbor. City water, septic, electric, and other infrastructure. $15,000 

GPS: *37.6579282,-82.5102793*, 1 acre, near main highway, currently landlocked, will need easement which can be obtained either through neighbor negotiation or simple court filing. has well and septic installed. Nice views. with an access easement in place this property would be considerably higher. $12,500 

*Tennessee*; 

GPS: *35.0340764,-89.0244673*, 2 adjoining lots (.6 acre total) in a lake resort community that no longer has a POA. $19,500 for both 

*Virginia*; 

GPS:*36.8152774,-81.1535342*, 1/2 (.47) acre, near a nice sized creek, on main highway near Angus cattle farm, great views. $16,850

GPS: *37.3834179,-82.182008*, 2 1/2 acres. shares a private road, has nice views, city water, septic & electric $20,000


----------



## FrankD (Dec 25, 2016)

Several people have asked what terms am I offering. 

It really depends upon you and how much you put down. However here are my personal guidelines;

term = prefer 5 years or less, but not more than 7 years

interest = not less than 4% nor more than 7%

If you need to "what if calculate" monthly payments, here is a link to a decent mortgage loan calculator. 

http://www.mortgagecalculator.org

I have had a broker contact me about representing / listing the KY properties.


----------



## FrankD (Dec 25, 2016)

Just to keep anyone interested up to date, this one in Kentucky is no longer available:

GPS: 37.0797811,-83.7718925, 1.13 acres, on main highway, nice lot w/ multiple entrance choices, has a small easement @ one edge for a land locked neighbor. City water, septic, electric, and other infrastructure.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Way too small of properties for what I'd want but it's neat that you're offering them privately. Sincerely, best of luck to both you and those who find them a good fit for what they need!


----------



## FrankD (Dec 25, 2016)

Just to keep anyone interested up to date, this one in Tennessee is no longer available:

GPS: 35.0340764,-89.0244673, 2 adjoining lots (.6 acre total) in a lake resort community that no longer has a POA. 



Bellyman said:


> Way too small of properties for what I'd want but it's neat that you're offering them privately. Sincerely, best of luck to both you and those who find them a good fit for what they need!


Bellyman. thanks for the compliment. Some of these are small, but they offer exceptional value and location which others have seen it as well as I did. Eg: this one in Tn was at a Lake Resort community that the Property Owners Association no longer exists so no yearly dues or restrictions, very few neighbors, and all the needed infrastructure, which can get the homestead up and running faster at lower total cost.

The buyers said they are going to use it for a manufactured home residence with a garage and family garden. They intend to raise seedlings in a 30' dome green house area which they will plant nearby on rented or leased farm land for crop sales and income.


----------

